# Injury in Brewster



## treeman82 (Jul 21, 2004)

Heard about this today from a friend, and then found it in the local rag.

http://www.thejournalnews.com/newsroom/072104/b04w21treefall.html

By MICHAEL RISINIT 
THE JOURNAL NEWS 
(Original publication: July 21, 2004)


A 30-year-old Southeast man was injured yesterday when he was struck by a tree that was being dragged to a nearby wood chipper at a Cushman Road site where property was being cleared, state police said. 

The accident happened around 5 p.m. on the west side of Cushman Road, next to 169 Cushman Road. The injured man, identified as Adam Enos of Vail's Grove, N.Y., was helping a relative clear property when he was struck in the back with a tree that was being dragged by an excavator, police said. 

Enos suffered unspecified back injuries and was flown by STAT Flight helicopter to the Westchester Medical Center in Valhalla. The accident remained under investigation last night by Trooper Douglas Weiller of the Brewster barracks. 

Patterson Assistant Fire Chief Paul Piazza said the decision was made to call for the helicopter after emergency personnel determined how seriously Enos was injured. The helicopter landed at the Patterson firehouse. A two-story white house sits on the property that was being cleared.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 21, 2004)

So did he have blinders on? Earplugs? How was he not able to avoid a tree that was being dragged? Was the tractor/whatnot going too fast? Was it in a tight location?


----------

